# Garp (30 years~) vs. Fujitora



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2013)

Garp – this I the same Garp who overpowered an attack that was capable of splitting an ice continent that nothing that can split as far the eye can see and can casually level mountains during training.

Fujitora – capable of pulling down multiple Meteors and hurling those meteors.

Location: Greenbit
Mindset: IC
Distance Part: 20 Meters

Let’s have a think about this before answering, please. Some of the questions to consider:

1)	What sorts of difficulties can Garp tank these meteors with his punches?
2)	Can Garp intercept the meteors and redirect it to Fujitora?
3)	Will Fujitora’s gravity be strong enough to hold Garp down?
4)	What would be the difference in power between this Garp and Prime Garp who fought evenly with Roger multiple times?


----------



## White (Nov 24, 2013)

Garp mid-high diff


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 24, 2013)

Garp wins high diff.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 24, 2013)

Garp could crush mountains. Fuji just gives him more things to smash. But even so, this will be a high/extreme diff win for Garp.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 24, 2013)

Why are we letting Garp be 30 years old but keeping Fujitora in his 60s (or however old he is)?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2013)

barreltheif said:


> Why are we letting Garp be 30 years old but keeping Fujitora in his 60s (or however old he is)?



Feel free to mention old Garp, but I just thought old Garp is a little bit Featless. And Furthermore, I don't think there's a thread to look at Young Garp's power level yet and Fujitora is the perfect opponents to do this.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd say Garp mid to high diff.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sure with Fujitora godly  cloud moving COO he'll see himself getting an ass kicking before he actually fights Garp and doesn't even bother to try.


So for the first time in one piece battle dome history somebody legitimately wins by prophetic knock-out. 

Fuck,  Garp is awesome.


----------



## tanman (Nov 24, 2013)

Garp wins with high difficulty assuming he hasn't gotten stronger in his old age.



sparklingwater said:


> Feel free to mention old Garp, but I just thought old Garp is a little bit Featless. And Furthermore, I don't think there's a thread to look at Young Garp's power level yet and Fujitora is the perfect opponents to do this.



I would argue that Garp from thirty years ago is even more featless as Prime Chinjao possesses unknown strength.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 24, 2013)

garp 30 years ago and prime garp sound like the exact same thing to me, and prime garp could fight nigh equally to roger.

so garp wins mid diff


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> garp 30 years ago and prime garp sound like the exact same thing to me, and prime garp could fight nigh equally to roger.
> 
> so garp wins mid diff



I think Garp will start fighting Roger about 5 years after defeating Chinjao. Furthermore Garp stated that he was training specifically to defeat Chinjao, so it's more than likely he'll he be training more and be stronger to start going up against the pirate king in 5 years~ or so.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp is the king.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp at his prime > anyone from this generation


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't know it's would be so 1 sided...


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 25, 2013)

its fucking Garp bro and he is in his prime . do the math. anyone who is not named Roger or Prime WB will lose


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> its fucking Garp bro and he is in his prime . do the math. anyone who is not named Roger or Prime WB will lose



Well, it's kind of surprising that people think The Garp that fought Chinjao was Prime Garp. That's basically saying that during the 5 or so years between then and him fighting Roger, he did not improve at all. Furthermore, we're saying that he did not improved at all during the countless battles with Roger.

Prime Garp should be the same Garp that vs. Shiki, which is after Roger turned himself in.

How I see it is:

Prime Garp >> Young Garp > Old Garp


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 25, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> 5 or so years





> 5 years~ or so.





> about 5 years



Where's the five years coming from?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2013)

What said:


> Where's the five years coming from?



Garp vs Chinjao - 30 years from current arch
Roger died ? 25 years~ from current Arch
 - Roger died 22 years prior to the start of the series
 - 1 year for SHs sailing around GL
 - 2 years timeskip


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok cool. I didn't know it was 30 years ago.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp only beat little kids, he does not beat old farts.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 25, 2013)

So, if it was 5 years b4 Garp reached his Prime then i dont know how we r going to assume how strong Garp was on that time without being wrong.
Only feat we have from that Garp is he one shooted Chinjo and so did Luffy . So, Garp could be anything from Currant Luffy to Prime Garp level strong.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 25, 2013)

-Luffy did not one shot Chinjao, they fought for a while before Luffy delievering the final blow.
-Garp bent a much harder version of Chinjao's head.
- That Chinjao versio was younger, and much stronger overall than the version Luffy fought. 

All in all, that Garp in the flashback destroys current Luffy.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 25, 2013)

just trying to say no one knows how strong Garp could be 5 years b4 he reached his prime just by seeing the one shoot of Chinjo.

Also, i dont see Luffy one shooting prime Chinju with one of his strongest move is impossible.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 25, 2013)

Is 30 year old garp prime?

Edit: Nvm I had the Question wrong.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 25, 2013)

Lionel DCJ tanked Hawk Rifle. A move most likely on par with Red Hawk. Garp wins high diff. Admirals don't get mid diffed by anyone.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 25, 2013)

Slenderman said:


> Lionel DCJ tanked Hawk Rifle. A move most likely on par with Red Hawk. Garp wins high diff. Admirals don't get mid diffed by anyone.



The moment Luffy got serious he one shooted DCJ by overpowering him head on like Garp. And because Garp does not have gears like Luffy, that punch from Garp could be anything. That could be one of the weakest or the weakest or an average or one of the strongest or the strongest move Garp had on that time. So, its almost impossible to ans how strong that garp was.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp high difficulty imo.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp close to his Prime ? Prarp wins .

Edit: Mid to High Difficulty I would assume .


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp punches


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 25, 2013)

Garp at 30 years was absolutely not in his prime.

He get raped.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Garp at his prime > anyone from this generation



Old Garp > Fake WSM Whitebeard too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 26, 2013)

Its hard to say but Garp at that time Mid-diff Fujitora seems like a stretch. 

Going with Garp high diff.


----------

